# Leopard gecko not eaten shed!



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all, one of my leopard geckos has shed but not eaten it?is it ok for them not to eat it? She has always had problems shedding as in stuck on her toes!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Eating it is partly a defence mechanism as far as I'm aware so if there's no threat maybe she doesn't feel the need to eat it?

Although they also apparently eat it to get back nutrients? Though I'm not sure how much goodness there is in dead skin.

I sometimes find bit of skin the Leo's have declined to eat, I don't worry, none of mine are ill or anything.


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

It's not abit though by the looks of its all of it!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Bennewell said:


> It's not abit though by the looks of its all of it!


Does it eat okay, and are your temps correct?


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Does it eat okay, and are your temps correct?


Temps are fine but she's a fussy eater! Thanks for replying btw


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Bennewell said:


> Temps are fine but she's a fussy eater! Thanks for replying btw


No problem =] Does she have a moist hide? To help her shed her toes? I have one that liked to keep his gloves on, even with a hide, and now I use Shed Aid on his footsies when he goes into shed : victory:

Some of mine are RIGHT fussy  Just keep an eye one it, was it in a ball or was it flat like it had just pealed off normally? Trying to eliminate her having regurgitated it.


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> No problem =] Does she have a moist hide? To help her shed her toes? I have one that liked to keep his gloves on, even with a hide, and now I use Shed Aid on his footsies when he goes into shed : victory:
> 
> Some of mine are RIGHT fussy  Just keep an eye one it, was it in a ball or was it flat like it had just pealed off normally? Trying to eliminate her having regurgitated it.


Yeah has a moss hide. I used shed aid on her last shed but seemed to do nothing!last night she didnt look like she was due to shed so she didnt get sprayed with it.not bin regurgitated. Any other ideas


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Bennewell said:


> Yeah has a moss hide. I used shed aid on her last shed but seemed to do nothing!last night she didnt look like she was due to shed so she didnt get sprayed with it.not bin regurgitated. Any other ideas


Hmm, bang goes my idea of a belly ache then.

Um, maybe she didn't fancy old skin for dinner  Did she actually eat that night? Maybe she was full?

Honestly, I'd keep and eye on her, make sure she doesn't look like she's coming down with anything, but if it happened to mine, I'd not panic.


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Hmm, bang goes my idea of a belly ache then.
> 
> Um, maybe she didn't fancy old skin for dinner  Did she actually eat that night? Maybe she was full?
> 
> Honestly, I'd keep and eye on her, make sure she doesn't look like she's coming down with anything, but if it happened to mine, I'd not panic.


She's not eaten yet to day, bout to feed her in a min. Only ate 2 mealies yday but ate 8 the day before! So up and down!


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

What are your temps?

Leo's also eat their shed skin to replace nutrients. Maybe she didn't feel she needed nutrients replaced??

Also how old is she....she might be getting to the age where she's not gonna eat every night...might be worth feeding every other day?


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

kelz.1988 said:


> What are your temps?
> 
> Leo's also eat their shed skin to replace nutrients. Maybe she didn't feel she needed nutrients replaced??
> 
> Also how old is she....she might be getting to the age where she's not gonna eat every night...might be worth feeding every other day?


She's only a nipper about 4 months old so not ready for every other day feeding yet. Heat mat under a 1/3 of her tank at 31-33


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

My oldest Leo gex has not eaten her skin on a number of occasions and it hasn't affected her in the slightest I think they gain from eating it but it won't hurt them not to eat it.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Bennewell said:


> She's only a nipper about 4 months old so not ready for every other day feeding yet. Heat mat under a 1/3 of her tank at 31-33


Temps are good. 
Maybe make the mat over 1/2 the tank?

When you say 'tank' are we talking 4 sides of glass?


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry mean viv she's in a two foot viv exotic.


----------

